# Touch Panels fuer Wago systeme???



## gizmo (30 März 2007)

hallo miteinander! 

Hab da mal ne kleine Frage. 
Bin momentan auf der Suche nach einem Touch Panel fuer meine wago sps,bin mir aber noch nich so ganz sicher worauf ich achten muss.Das es mit wago systemen kompatibel sein muss is klar[protokoll usw.] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





,aber auf welchen technischen spezifikationen muss ich genau achten?????? 
Welches protokoll?welche Schnittstellsn sollen benutzt werden 
oder am besten kennt irgendjemand eine gute firma die gute touch panels fuer die wago systeme herstellt??????Würde gern fuer die programmierung der Visualisierung CoDeSys nutzen und mich nicht noch in eine neue visualisierungssoftware einarbeiten. 

Hoffe auf abldige antwort und bedanke mich im vorraus schon fuer eure mühen.MFG


----------



## PeterEF (30 März 2007)

*Ich finde, Angaben zur Zielhardware sollten hier Pflicht werden!*

Was nutzt du denn für einen Controler? Und welche Schnittstellen hat der?

Es gibt hier (http://www.wago.com/wagoweb/documentation/index_d.htm ) unter Anwendungshinweise diverse Demoprojekte, u.a. für die Anbindung von Panels von Mitsubishi, Beijer, Horner, Pericom an Wago-Technik unter Nutzung von seriellen Schnittstellen bzw. Ethernet (jeweils mit Modbus-Protokoll).

Ich hab mal ein E300 von Mitsubishi an eine RS232-Schnittstelle nach der Anleitung angeklemmt, nach ein paar Probleme lief es dann auch.

Du mußt dann allerdings auch die herstellerspezifische Software zur Erstellung der Visu nutzen. 
Soll es unbedingt (die doch relativ bescheidene  ) Visu von Codesys sein, nützt Dir evt. der vorhandene Hutschienen-PC von Wago. Es war wohl mal vorgesehen über dessen DVI-Anschluß ein HMI zu betreiben, ob das tatsächlich möglich ist, kann der WAGO-Vertreter sagen.
Oder Du nimmst einen PC mit Codesys-Runtime, wollte ein Kunde mal, haben wir aber dann nicht weiter verfolgt.

Hast Du einen 841 mit Ethernet, kannst Du alles über den internen Webserver realisieren, geht aber langsam, so jedenfalls mein Eindruck.


----------



## mark_ (2 April 2007)

*Panels für WAGO*

Ich habe bei einer Schulung bei Wago die Information bekommen, das die viel mit der Firma pro-face machen.

http://www.pro-face.de/

Die pro-face Software ist o.k. und auch ziemlich selbsterklärend. Schnittstellen, bieten die glaube ich auch alles das, was der Markt erfordert. Preise sind auch o.k.


----------

